# iStick DNA40



## DoubleD (15/11/14)

http://imgur.com/a/0mXdf

Not my work but found it pretty cool  Would've been nice for some internal pics but alas

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MorganSa (18/11/14)

seems everybody picks an eleaf istick...indeed a pop steathy mod


----------

